

On Preferring Spaces Over Tabs - vlucas
http://paul-m-jones.com/archives/2312

======
kaolinite
Tabs are not used for aligning! They are used for indenting! If you want to
align two variables up, use tabs to get to the right indentation level and
then use spaces.

File size? Who cares.

The main benefit of tabs over spaces in my view is when you're in an editor
that doesn't group spaces into a "tab" (i.e. if you press delete to reduce
indentation, it deletes 4 spaces not just the one), then it can be a bit
awkward in some cases to reduce indentation. You may find yourself putting one
space too many or one too few.

